# Graphical Chaintech AV-710 setup guide



## Mr.Radar

I just got my AV-710 and here's how I've set mine up.

*Important notice:* I haven't updated this guide in a while (the last edit before this one was on 6-21-05) and I don't plan on updating it very soon (I replaced my AV-710 with an 0404 many months ago). Not all the information in this guide may be accurate now (there are newer driver versions and a new version of Foobar2000 is coming out that will change the layout of the settings dialog making the pictures in this guide inaccurate).

*A note on amping and line-outs:* Recently there have been many reports from people that their AV-710s have sounded weak, bass-less, or just bad in general. The reason for this in many cases is the lack of proper amplifcation. The Alt-Out/high quality output jack on the AV-710 is only a line-level output and *cannot drive headphones directly*. To use the AV-710's high quality output with headphones you need a headphone amplifier such as a CMOY, MINT, HeadRoom AirHead, or a stereo receiver with a headphone jack.

*Links:* Here are some more guides for the AV-710:
More in-depth, entirely text-based guide.
How to setup ASIO, analog output without resampling, and J-River Media Center.

 If you're on Linux scroll down for instructions.

 When physically installing the AV-710 insert it into the lowest available PCI slot to help keep it away from electrical noise caused by components such as the CPU and Video card.

 After you've installed the card, download and install the 1.43d drivers from Via's website (they've hid it so here's a direct link) or from TechSpot. The installer is pretty straightforward. When it asks if you want to reboot say yes.

 When your computer is done rebooting there should be a new icon on your taskbar.







 Double click this icon to launch the Via Vinyl Audio Deck. When you're in the Audio Deck select the "Digital Out" tab.





 [NOTE: The Via logo has been removed from these screenshots for compression reasons]

 Enable the digital out by checking the "Enable Digital Output" option then check "Enable High - Sample Rate(96KHz)". *[NOTE: If you're only using this card for digital output then you should leave the High Sample Rate mode OFF.]* In the high sample rate mode all sounds will be sent to the high quality stereo-only 24/96 Wolfson DAC which outputs on the channel 7/8 port (the one right above the optical out) so all WaveOut and DirectSound sounds will be resampled to 24/96 and all Kernel Streaming, and ASIO sounds must use stereo 24/96. Set the Master Volume to maximum for the best sound quality.






 If you need to use the 3.24c drivers for some reason then enabling the high sample rate mode is even easier. You simply select "High Sample Rate 2 Channel" as the output mode. As said above, you should put the back stereo and master volumes at the highest for the best sound quality.

*NOTE:* There is a bug in the 3.24c drivers where the master volume control only affects one of the channels when the high sample rate mode is enabled. If you need to adjust the master volume, first disable the high sample rate mode by selecting the standard "2 channel" mode then adjust the volume and re-enable the high sample rate mode as decribed above. If you need to adjust the master volume while in high sample rate mode, you should switch to the 1.43d drivers. This may have been fixed in the most recent drivers but I am not sure.

 The next section applies to using Foobar2000 with the Wolfson DAC only (you do use Foobar2000, right?). If you do not wish to use Foobar2000 then you can ignore this section.

 Open the Preferences dialog and select the Playback -> Output screen.






 Select Kernel Streaming as the Output method, then goto the Kernel Streaming settings. If you're on Windows ME or 98 then you'll need to use WaveOut or DirectSound instead. If Kenerel Streaming isn't available as an option and you're using Windows 2000 or XP then you need to install the Kernel Streaming output component which can be found here.






 Select "Envy24 Family Audio (WDM)" as the device then go to the Playback settings.






 Check the "show all options" checkbox in the Output section (you'll need to check it twice) then select "24bit fixed-point padded to 32bit" as the Output data format. It is normal to come back to the Playback settings at a later time and have the Output data format selection blank (to make them visible again check the "Show all options" checkbox). If Dither is enabled then disable it. Then head to the Playback -> DSP Manager settings.






 If the Resampler (SSRC) DSP isn't in the left column add it by selecting it in the right column and clicking the left-arrow button. Then head to the Resampler (SSRC) settings.






 Set the Target sample rate to 96000 Hz and enable slow mode. If Foobar2000 uses too much of your CPU in slow mode then you can disable it. You'll loose a bit of sound quality but FB2k will use much less CPU. This shouldn't be an issue on Inte CPUl's over 2.0 GHz and AMD CPU's over 2000+ (1.6 GHz). For slower CPUs where even SSRC's normal mode uses too much CPU then you should use the PPHS resampler available in the 0.8.3 special installer or attached below (to install it place it in your Foobar2000\Components folder normally found in C:\Program Files\). It is much faster than SSRC but is slightly lower quality. Performance differences between regular and Ultra mode with PPHS are negligible so you should use Ultra mode.

 Your system is now setup to get the maximum sound quality from the AV-710. As always you can experiment with settings to see what you like but this is a good starting point.

 EDIT: Some people have been reporting strange problems with the 1.43d drives. If you experience any difficulties with the 1.43d's then upgrade to the 3.10a's from Via's website (www.viaarena.com under Envy HT-S drives).

*Linux*

 These instructions on getting the high sample rate mode to work under Linux with ALSA were originally posted by Head-Fi member ADS at www.vandemar.org

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ADS* 
_In order to get the Chaintech AV-710 to run in high-res mode and use the superior Wolfson DAC, download the asound.state file (available below). Copy this to your /etc/ directory as root, and run ‘alsactl restore’. This will enable the high-resolution jack. Notice that this will not mute the volume on your speaker outputs (unlike the windows version), so you can listen to your headphones and speakers at the same time. It’s a fun effect, but you’ll probably want to disable it. To do this, open up alsamixer and mute the ‘Master’ and ‘Master Mono’ controls. If you want your speakers muted by default, then after alsamixer run ‘alsactl store’. If still haven’t figured out how to get the card into 96000 Hz sampling mode without problems, so if someone could get that to work I’d appreciate it. I know it has something to do with the ‘Multi Track Internal Clock’ setting. To play around with it you can use ‘amixer cset numid=43′.

 Let me know if this works, and if anybody has any luck getting it to run at 96000 Hz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EDIT: The attached asound.stat file only works with ALSA 1.0.6, which is an outdated version.


----------



## Glassman

great job, deserves to be a sticky!


----------



## Wodgy

You should move the "Master volume" slider to the highest position.

 Also, is there any reason why you're using the 1.43d drivers instead of the much more recent drivers (5.12) for the Envy HF? The latter drivers seem to work and don't seem to have the volume control bug.


----------



## Edwood

Nice guide.

 Now if any sound card needs a step by step guide with pics, it would be the E-MU's. It would be a longer guide for sure, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Smurf

Doesn't the resampler cause high CPU usage or does the soundcard take care of that? I'm assuming it does. BTW I just ordered my chaintech a710 this morning should be here thursday or monday at the latest.


----------



## breez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_Also, is there any reason why you're using the 1.43d drivers instead of the much more recent drivers (5.12) for the Envy HF? The latter drivers seem to work and don't seem to have the volume control bug._

 

Where is this driver available?


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smurf* 
_Doesn't the resampler cause high CPU usage or does the soundcard take care of that? I'm assuming it does. BTW I just ordered my chaintech a710 this morning should be here thursday or monday at the latest._

 

It depends on your CPU. On a PII 333mhz, yes, the SSRC resampler takes "excessive" cycles. On anything faster, even a Celeron 800, it's not much of an issue. 

 And, while I can't prove it, I _think_ the card *does* resample to 96khz if it's in high res mode and resampling is turned off in foobar. That's based on what I see in the "sample rate" setting on the Via software.


----------



## kschul2

is installing the chaintech difficult? ive never done anything similar to a computer before, so i have absolutely no knowledge but thought id ask. anyone know of a guide or anything to installing it?


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kschul2* 
_is installing the chaintech difficult? ive never done anything similar to a computer before, so i have absolutely no knowledge but thought id ask. anyone know of a guide or anything to installing it?_

 

The Chaintech is just a regular PCI card. They're very easy to install. Here is a guide for installing PCI cards.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kschul2* 
_is installing the chaintech difficult? ive never done anything similar to a computer before, so i have absolutely no knowledge but thought id ask. anyone know of a guide or anything to installing it?_

 

just pop off the side of the case. slide the card into a pci slot (white slot) and screw it down and you are all set. turn the computer back on and load the drivers, reboot and your ready to listen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have this card as well and it sounds exactly like my m-audio revolution when using the optical output to my harman kardon reciever.


----------



## tehnull

Ordered mine friday Should be here within 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the howto I would have been clueless otherwise.


----------



## james__bean

Sweet that guide actually helped me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't figure out what you guys were talking about with the 24 bit padded to 32.


----------



## Borky

I second the call for a sticky.


----------



## some1x

good guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might want to update the driver version to 3.10a.

 also, an ASIO alternative would be nice too.


----------



## Piccolo Daimaou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *some1x* 
_good guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might want to update the driver version to 3.10a._

 

The 3.10a drivers have the volume control bug, though. It's a real pain. You're better off with the older ones until Via decides not to suck.

 On another note, the guide is great. I actually got kernel streaming to work on the first try using the guide.


----------



## da_xanadu

Thanks very much for the guide. 

 How come the option "Enable High - Sample Rate(96KHz)" is greyed out in my case? 

 My speakers are Creative Gigaworks s700. It seems right now the rear speakers are not working either. Wonder if thats related? 

 TIA for any pointers.

 da_xanadu


----------



## some1x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Piccolo Daimaou* 
_The 3.10a drivers have the volume control bug, though. It's a real pain. You're better off with the older ones until Via decides not to suck.

 On another note, the guide is great. I actually got kernel streaming to work on the first try using the guide._

 

Wierd, I have no problems at all with 3.10a. Perhaps the bug doesn't apply to the digital out.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Piccolo Daimaou* 
_The 3.10a drivers have the volume control bug, though. It's a real pain. You're better off with the older ones until Via decides not to suck.

 On another note, the guide is great. I actually got kernel streaming to work on the first try using the guide._

 

There were other quirks in the old 1.73 control panel though, I think it's better to use the new driver and just work around the volume slider bug.


----------



## mtbiac

I'm using the optical port, and installed foobar2000 .82 (or w/e the latest is) SPecial edition but kernel streaming is not an option in that output menu. I have the 1.43 drivers installed as recommended... What? help?


----------



## Mr.Radar

The FB2k KS plugin is attached in this thread.


----------



## Absorbine_Sr

Let me add one more thank you to this thread. You made setup a sinch.

 A_Sr.


----------



## Smurf

Does this guide only refer to using the optical out or what? I'm confused as the tab says digital out so I'd assume it'd be the optical out (SPFISDFSAFSDA thingy).


----------



## kschul2

im sure this is a stupid question but what output do i need to use on the card to just hook my headphones directly up to it?


----------



## breez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kschul2* 
_im sure this is a stupid question but what output do i need to use on the card to just hook my headphones directly up to it?_

 

The rear channels (the one next to the digital output) and remember to enable "Hi-rez" mode in the drivers.


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smurf* 
_Does this guide only refer to using the optical out or what? I'm confused as the tab says digital out so I'd assume it'd be the optical out (SPFISDFSAFSDA thingy)._

 

On the older drivers (the 1.43d ones used in this guide), they put the option to enable high quality analog output in the digital tab for some reason.


----------



## Smurf

Nevermind I fixed it.


----------



## ReDVsion

Question: why not use dithering in foobar?


----------



## Glassman

with 24bit resolution down to the DAC it's useless.. there's no chance of hearing dithering in the LSB..


----------



## Mr.Radar

Dithering is used to make 16-bit audio sound more like 24-bit audio and since the AV-710 nativily uses 24-bit there's no point in dithering.


----------



## tehnull

*sigh* I got it working gret except for whenever any other sound besides what foobar is playing gets played I have to stop and restart playback to continue listening to music. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## tehnull

Also whenever I restart foobar I have to set it back to 24 bit padded to 32 anyone know why? Also For some reason mine doesn't sound very good. I've got the card in my bottom pci slot and I'm using the recommended drivers and settings :-/. I don't know whats wrong but it sounds almost like its clipping or something really crappy sounding though.


----------



## sephka

My Chaintech came, and I have the same problem as the guy above me. Any solutions found? By the way, it does sound quite fine.


----------



## Mr.Radar

You could try using the "Save All" button at the bottom of the Preferences dialog.


----------



## sephka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_You could try using the "Save All" button at the bottom of the Preferences dialog._

 

I did that. I have a feeling this occurs in every circumstance, but that most are just "setting and forgetting" it. Also, does anyone know why, when another sound occurs, I have to restart foobar? Does this happen to you as well, Mr. Radar?


----------



## Mr.Radar

I have no clue why your settings aren't getting saved. You might want to ask over the FB2k Support Forums.

 As to the restarting: FB2k will loose it's exclusive control of the soundcard if another sound starts playing which causes FB2k to keep playing but for no sound to come out, however I just need to stop the song and start it again to get it to start working again, no need to close and reopen FB2k.


----------



## sephka

The game performance is fine now. However, the volume controls are rather pesky, and seem to have the balance link error.


----------



## Mr.Radar

That's the main problem with the 3.10a drivers and why I reccomend the 1.43d's. There is a work around:turn of the high sample rate mode, set the master volume to the highest and then turn high sample rate mode on and don't touch the master volume. If you need to adjust the volume again use the Back Stereo volume. It can be accessed by opening the mixer (the speaker icon in the system tray), going to File > Properites, select Other under "Adjust Volume for", and selecting "All Channels Output Control".


----------



## breez

24bit padded to 32bit setting doesn't stick with my foobar too. But I think it still does that because I checked the console and it reports outputting 32bit when the setting in the playback tab is empty.


----------



## MrDetermination

Can't use KS here:
  Quote:


 ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device. 
 

Windows XP
 1.43d drivers


----------



## Mr.Radar

Did you setup FB2k exactly like I posted originally?


----------



## MrDetermination

Yep. Triple checked.

 Also, my resample to 96 box is greyed out too. Also, it doesn't "hold" the 24/32bit output setting between sessions. If I close preferences ad reopen, when I go back to playback, I have to choose that again.


----------



## Piccolo Daimaou

I've said it before, and will say it again. This card's drivers are way too buggy. I've since reinstalled my Audigy 2. It may not sound as good, but I'll take the lower sound quality if it means having drivers that actually work like they're supposed to.


----------



## kunwar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrDetermination* 
_Can't use KS here:


 Windows XP
 1.43d drivers_

 

What might be an idea is a fresh XP install if that is too much trouble.
 Try installing the card in diff. slot.
 BTW after setting output as KS do you actually see ENVY24 Family Audio in sound card setup
 Another thing that might be happening is the output in the settings for the card is not set for Enable High Sample Rate

 Also get the latest version of Foobar namely 0.8.2 with all the modcoms.
 Check if all sorts of different recordings don't play or only certain types.
 It might have something to do with the encoding settings used.

 If this doesn't help then of course post again and I will suggest a few more things.

 G'Luck
 Cheeers
 Kunwar


----------



## kunwar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrDetermination* 
_Can't use KS here:


 Windows XP
 1.43d drivers_

 

another thing you could try is ASIO.
 I use that now cos' it works really well for me
 or hy not try one of the other settings .
 iu can'rt remember it but someone in their sig shows their foobar settings which work just fine and on my amp and ety's did not reveal significant nuances to justify not using it.


----------



## sephka

Getting the same problem now. Kernel streaming was working, and it suddenly stopped for no reason. This card really can be a headache. I'll follow up if I manage to fix this issue.


----------



## lizzardfire

I did ab blind tests on kernel streaming vs direct sound and foobar vs winamp.
 I used mp3s, cds, and two hdcds to conduct my test. I also tried using resampling plugins in both winamp and foobar.

 I've come to the conclusion that kernel streaming is no better sounding than direct sound / wave out. Even though going through kmixer theoretically reduces the quality, I couldn't hear it. I've also come to the conclusion that foobar is no better sounding than winamp, although it is more configurable.

 My last conclusion is that resampling plugins don't seem to affect the music. Either because the card automatically resamples to 96kHz when in hi-rez mode, or the resampling plugin works and just doesn't make an audible difference to me.

 Anyway, I am back to using winamp/direct sound... Why? Well, I use winamp over foobar because I love the gui (I have it at minimal size with the Nucleo Nlog skin) and because it integrates better with my logitech elite keyboard. I use direct sound over kernel streaming so I can play games and listen to music at the same time. Kernel streaming, _when it is implemented correctly (according to microsoft's documents on kernel streaming)_ , only allows one program to play sounds at once.

 Sincerely,
 Lizzardfire

 BTW, the Chaintech is definitely a sound improvement over my onboard SoundStorm audio


----------



## Salt Peanuts

Thank you very much for the guide. It made the whole setup almost completely painless. And the non-painless part was due to my own mistake. And it sure does sound a lot better than my on-board sound.


----------



## NPoet

After extensive testing I just wanted to comment that to my ears atleast ASIO is the best way to go for this card, it seems to give you a lot more crisp mids and highs as the rest seem to have a little too much bass.

 Also wanted to move Earwaxs suggestions to this thread as they are definantly the top 3 options, and I think people will look at this thread before the other when setting up their card. Granted your ears may be different as to what you prefer as mine are.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Earwax* 
_1st. - Waveout - 2 chan-hi-res - 24 bit padded to 32 - no software resampling
 2nd. - ASIO4all - 2 channel (but still using the hi-res speaker #7&8 jack) - 24 bit padded to 32 - no software resampling
 3rd. - Kernal streaming or ASIO - 2 chan hi-res - 24 padded to 32 - SSRC resampling to 96k ]_

 

t/y Earwax for trying out the different settings and posting them.


----------



## sephka

Just a heads up. As I believe I reported earlier, i had an odd occurrence with the line out connection - one day it was outputting 2 channel high sample rate, and the next it wasn't. When i moved the adapter to the left most connection on the soundcard (if you're in back of the computer, otherwise, when you're at the computer, the right-most), things worked fine.


----------



## beats unbeaten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lizzardfire* 
_I did ab blind tests on kernel streaming vs direct sound and foobar vs winamp.
 I used mp3s, cds, and two hdcds to conduct my test. I also tried using resampling plugins in both winamp and foobar.

 I've come to the conclusion that kernel streaming is no better sounding than direct sound / wave out. Even though going through kmixer theoretically reduces the quality, I couldn't hear it.

 BTW, the Chaintech is definitely a sound improvement over my onboard SoundStorm audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I arrived at the same conclusion a while back. I think with the crap electrolytics for output coupling caps, it's kinda moot whether or not you're using KS, but then my testing was limited to high-quality MP3s as that's 95% what I listen to. The problems with kernel streaming just weren't worth it (I like actually hearing a bleep when I click on the wrong thing in another program). Adding an RS-1 into the mix added a helluva lot more baseline distortion than DirectSound™.

 And yes, this is a major improvement over onboard sound


----------



## NPoet

Try ASIO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could just be my ears though, it sounds completely different then directsound and awavout to me atleast with the bass being a lot more tight and mid's and high's being a lot more defined.


----------



## bg4533

Is there a setup guide or anything similar that walks people through how to best set up this card for use with the analog outputs only? I just bought 2 for use with my HTPC and main computer, but don't have digital inputs on anything. I am far from an audiophile and don't have top notch equipment, but I do want good sound.


----------



## Mr.Radar

The first post is the setup guide for the analog outputs.


----------



## kunwar

the only recommendation I have for the setup guide is to disable the replaygain setting.
 I have found that the bass and treble response improved noticeably when running the anlog out signal to my amp.
 i would advise people to give it a try.
 It definitely worked for me.


----------



## mektarus

Well, I installed my new AV-710, hooked up my CMOY to "Alt Out" and configured both my soundcard and Foobar according to this guide and all I can say is WOW! What an improvement over my Turtle Beach Santa Cruz. When I first got my SR-80's a couple of weeks ago I was, frankly, a little disappointed. Highs and mids were great (although a bit bright on some music) but there was no bass. Not only that, but they were just as uncomfortable as everyone said they were. I got some of the Sennheiser pads and they really helped the comfort and they added some bass but the sound in general was still a little unsatisfying. But not anymore! It is a totally different experience with the Chaintech AV-710. There is more detail to the music, the highs are smoother and the bass is deeper. By far the best $23.50 I've ever spent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, that being said, I have a concern. I am by no means a seasoned audiophile, but I can't discern any difference between the four different output options. Should there be a dramatic difference and I'm just doing something wrong in Foobar or are there circumstances that would cause them all to sound the same?


----------



## Mr.Radar

If you can't detect any differences then don't worry. They're very subtle and I wouldn't be surprised if you had to do hours of A/B testing on high end equipment to tell the difference. Just go with whatever works best for you.


----------



## breez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mektarus* 
_Now, that being said, I have a concern. I am by no means a seasoned audiophile, but I can't discern any difference between the four different output options. Should there be a dramatic difference and I'm just doing something wrong in Foobar or are there circumstances that would cause them all to sound the same? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There should be no dramatic difference. I remember that someone from these boards couldn't tell the difference in blind test. Someone with very good hearing might spot some difference though.

 Also I remember that Kmixer (used with waveOut & Directsound, bypassed by Kernel Streaming & ASIO) mangles with the upper 1 or 2 bits resulting in inferior dynamic range (by a few dB), but I saw some RMAA graphs comparing Kmixer / no Kmixer at 16bit and 24bit (with digital i/o). In both 16/24 modes there was a loss of dynamic range, but because in 24bit mode the theoretical dynamic range is so high it doesn't matter (with Kmixer it was still significantly higher than the ~120dB limit in analog side). I'm not sure of this is right, but if Foobar is used in 24bit (/padded to 32bit) output mode it shouldn't matter.

 BTW, congratulations on your purchase


----------



## mektarus

Thanks for the input guys. It's good to know that it isn't just me that can't tell the difference. However, if there is truely no audible difference then why use Kernel Streaming? It is an incredible resource hog. Also, I seem to remember that in the ASIO details screen, the option window at the top is empty. What are you supposed to be able to select there? Also, also, I hooked my computer speakers up to "line out" but am not getting any sound out of them. I tried switching to regular 2-channel mode but still got nothing.

 Thanks again!


----------



## kunwar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mektarus* 
_Thanks for the input guys. It's good to know that it isn't just me that can't tell the difference. However, if there is truely no audible difference then why use Kernel Streaming? It is an incredible resource hog. Also, I seem to remember that in the ASIO details screen, the option window at the top is empty. What are you supposed to be able to select there? Also, also, I hooked my computer speakers up to "line out" but am not getting any sound out of them. I tried switching to regular 2-channel mode but still got nothing.

 Thanks again!



_

 


 When you upgrade your amp, you will understand the difference.
 Until then , enjoy the music and have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers 
 Kunwar


----------



## bmueller

i have mic and audio out on my computer case, where would that plug into the AV-710?


----------



## Mr.Radar

While the AV-710 is in high res mode you can't record or monitor anything and plugging the AV-710 into your onboard audio would cause the signal to go through another analog -> digital -> analog conversion using the onboard AC'97 CODEC (which would defeat the purpose of having the AV-710).


----------



## bmueller

right now the conections on my case are plugged into my motherboard, but i want to switch them so that i can plug headphones into the front of the case and listen through my av-710 and not onboard sound. are there connections on the av-710 for this?


----------



## Mr.Radar

I don't see any headers on the AV-710 for plugging in front audio jacks to the 7/8 output.


----------



## commando

When I enable high sample rate (96KHz) in the audio deck I don't get any sound at all... just a very quiet click when the music's meant to start or stop. When I disable it the analog out works, but only with waveout, not with kernel streaming.

 Any ideas? I'm on Win2K.

 Edit - and the only volume control that works is in the audio deck. I'll try making it my default sound card maybe...

 Edit2 - yep that worked.


----------



## Mr.Radar

What drivers are you using and have you double checked all your settings in FB2k?


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_What drivers are you using and have you double checked all your settings in FB2k?_

 

Using the drivers recommended in the first post of this thread, and I think I set up foobar right. I'll double check when i'm next at that PC.


----------



## j-rock

thanks for the guide. This thing blows away ac97 and was well worth the $25. I just have one question. When i use the high sample rate my desktop speakers stop working, is that normal? Its not that big of a deal to switch between 5.1 and high sample rate, but i'd still like to make things easier if its posssible. 

 Now I need to decide what headphones to buy since I broke my old ones. They were just the freebies that came with ut2k4 anyway.

 edit - i meant to say high sample rate, my bad. and i am leaning toward the a900's.


----------



## commando

What's high output sound? And the headphones you want are A500/A900s


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j-rock* 
_When i use the high sample rate my desktop speakers stop working, is that normal?_

 

Yes, in the high sample rate mode the other DAC, a Via 1616 AC'97 codec which operates the first six channels, is disabled.


----------



## commando

When I try and use kernel streaming I get this error. Any ideas anyone?

 ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device.

 As far as I can tell I have everything set up as in the first post of this thread, using the specified drivers, playing using foobar.


----------



## Mr.Radar

That means the signal isn't 2 channels, 96KHz, and 32-bits (actually 24-bit padded to 32-bit). Double check all your settings.


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_That means the signal isn't 2 channels, 96KHz, and 32-bits (actually 24-bit padded to 32-bit). Double check all your settings._

 

Can't get it working - oh well. I have kernel streaming set up, and I have it set to 24 bit padded, and resampler turning in into 96KHz. Guess i'll just use wave out if its sounds close... but it seems a waste given i'm using FLAC, a DAC, PPA, and A900s.


----------



## Kurt

What he meant was in VIA Audio Control Panel you have to choose the Hi Sample Rate 2 Channel. Just in case this was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Kurt

Forgot, I had no sound at all when I installed the drivers the first time. After switching to the newer driver it suddenly worked. It still worked, even when I switched to the older driver again. Never found out why it didn’t worked with the first install. The drivers are really crappy.


----------



## commando

Bugger. I turned on high sample rate output in the via control panel and now it plays... but no sound comes out the digital out. Now I turned it off back to the way it was and now I don't get any sound at all - HHHEEEEELLLPPP!


----------



## commando

Ok, the analog out is working, but the music's running at about 1/4 the usual speed. The digital out isn't working at all. I'll try a reboot...


----------



## commando

Emergency over - reboot fixed it. Incidentally the 710 compares well with the AOS DAC. The 710 has stronger bass and treble, I think it's just a personal preference rather than good/bad.


----------



## Mr.Radar

If you're only using it for digital output leave it in standard two channel mode (no high sample rate) unless your DAC supports 24/96 and you want to use that. Without the high samplerate mode the card maxes out at 24/48 over kernel streaming.

 EDIT: Good to hear it's working.


----------



## commando

I think the DAC supports 24/96, but i'll check with AOS. I think i'll stop playing with it now, I have work to do...


----------



## KyPeN

I've got a question:

 The latest version of foobar2000 that I have includes 2 resamplers:
 SSRC and PPHS

 SSRC is the one I have been using, so I see no point in switching, but I have done no critical listening. 

 Which should I use?


----------



## remilard

I have a question I will ask here, since this thread is active now anyway. I hear people talking about flashing the av710 with prodigy firmware for bit perfect digital out, but doesn't it do bit perfect digital out with kernal streaming anyway? Is there an advantage to flashing with prodigy firmware vs just using kernal streaming?


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KyPeN* 
_I've got a question:

 The latest version of foobar2000 that I have includes 2 resamplers:
 SSRC and PPHS

 SSRC is the one I have been using, so I see no point in switching, but I have done no critical listening. 

 Which should I use?_

 

PPHS is suppost to use much less CPU than SSRC but be slightly lower quality. In my very quick listening/performance tests the PPHS plugin seems to smear the highs a bit vs. SSRC (that was also most likely placebo, I'd love to do blind tests) but SSRC in Slow Mode used 15% of my AthlonXP 2500+ while PPHS uses <1% in "Ultra" mode so I switched to PPHS (I fold and every CPU cycle counts).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *remilard* 
_I have a question I will ask here, since this thread is active now anyway. I hear people talking about flashing the av710 with prodigy firmware for bit perfect digital out, but doesn't it do bit perfect digital out with kernal streaming anyway? Is there an advantage to flashing with prodigy firmware vs just using kernal streaming?_

 

I don't think so if you're happy with Kernel Streaming. Some people flash it to the Prodigy not only for bit perfect but also for the supposedly better drivers.


----------



## Ph34rful

Has anyone else compared ASIO vs Kernel Streaming?
 In addition... Anyone have any thoughts on the jumper "mod" Stephonovich talks about in his review?
 (http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75454)


----------



## breez

The jumper has no interest for us because it doesn't affect the output of Wolfson DAC. It just enables/disables the use of an opamp at the intended front output using mediocre VIA DAC.


----------



## Chu

Allright, followed this step-by-step, and have a weird problem. Any time windows plays ANY sound effect, foobar2000 cuts off. The visulatation and time bar proves that foobar is still "playing," just nothing is coming out. Any advice?


----------



## commando

Turn off windows sounds - choose the "no sounds" scheme in the sounds and devices control panel applet.


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *commando* 
_Turn off windows sounds - choose the "no sounds" scheme in the sounds and devices control panel applet._

 

. . . no the answer I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is the best audio rednering path besides kernal mode then? That is too big a price considering how I use my computer.


----------



## commando

The answer to most audio-related questions is "whatever sounds best to you". "waveout" is the default, i'd give that a go and see how it sounds. If you can hear a difference in sound quality (pref in blind test) let us know


----------



## rosie

I just finished installing the card,according to Mr.Radar's directions,using the latest driver from VIA(3.24)My first impressions?Well it's better than my onboard sound,with smooth bass,although the highs can be intolerable at high volume.Synthesizers sound detailed and crisp,guitars a bit more crunchy,voices are o.k.. I must say that I am plugged directly into the card's rear output using DENON AHD-750's(not the best I know).I think it's a good investment,considering the price and the reason why I bought the card in the first place,to use it as a digital output for a future DAC.Maybe it will sound even better modded(gotta do something with the highs,man),through a headphone amp.


----------



## Mr.Radar

A headphone amp would probably help because the high quality output on the AV-710 is fed directly by the DAC which means it can't properly drive headphones (some, like my PortaPros, sounded decent out of it, however most sound bad unamped with the AV-710).


----------



## MD1032

Hey, I'm going to be using an AV-710 with my headphone amp. Will the settings you described with the DAC also work for me?


----------



## Mr.Radar

If you're referring to the instructions on the first post then yes.


----------



## takuto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *commando* 
_ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device._

 

I had the exact same problem with this card using this setup guide and foobar2000. It took me a while, but I finally figured out what is wrong. Whenever you don't get sound or at least get the error above, check that the Envy24 Audio Deck program is running in the tray. The is the one that installs with the drivers (I'm using 1.43d drivers).

 I easily overlooked this because I thought that once the settings were in place the program wouldn't really need to run. Hopefully this helps you get get back on track with the settings you want to play your music at.


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takuto* 
_I had the exact same problem with this card using this setup guide and foobar2000. It took me a while, but I finally figured out what is wrong. Whenever you don't get sound or at least get the error above, check that the Envy24 Audio Deck program is running in the tray. The is the one that installs with the drivers (I'm using 1.43d drivers).

 I easily overlooked this because I thought that once the settings were in place the program wouldn't really need to run. Hopefully this helps you get get back on track with the settings you want to play your music at._

 

That wasn't my problem, I don't know what was, but hopefully it helps someone else


----------



## primus

I'm just looking for confirmation for the jumper setup.

 Whether or not you're using an headphone amp, should the jumpers just be left at default for optimum performance?

 thanks


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *primus* 
_I'm just looking for confirmation for the jumper setup.

 Whether or not you're using an headphone amp, should the jumpers just be left at default for optimum performance?

 thanks_

 

If you are using the alternate output it does not matter what position the jumpers are in since they only affect the front output. If you are using the front output then the jumpers should be switched to make the output a line out. You should probably be using the alternate output.


----------



## primus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_If you are using the alternate output it does not matter what position the jumpers are in since they only affect the front output. If you are using the front output then the jumpers should be switched to make the output a line out. You should probably be using the alternate output._

 

Yes that's the one I'm using... to get the High Quality Mode to work yes?

 So even when running an amp, I should just use that port with whatever jumper configuration it is on.

 For headphones, isn't the alternate out the output of choice anyway? If that is the case, why are there a lot of people on here talking about swapping jumpers here and jumpers there?

 Thanks again.


----------



## TNT

Thank you for a nice and clean setup guide. Following the instructions made my Hi-sample mode w/ KS work the first time.

 Now to the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
 Even though I immediately liked the clarity of the sound through my midrange price Senns I noticed that the sound tends to get 'too crispy' (not sure how to describe it better) to the point that some subtle clicks can be heard. The clicks seem to be audible only if the volume is fairly high.

 Now you will probably want to say 'doh, if you keep turning up the volume you'll reach some kind of distortion sooner or later', but I know that this doesn't happen with DirectSound output even at higher volume levels. And I know it isn't the Senns either. Have I reached that kind of transport quality that my lossless sources are becoming the weak link? nah, don't think so either. So my best shot at this would be that there's something fishy with the KS plugin itself or the 3.10 drivers, or both not being able to communicate properly.

 Is this something that anybody here can relate to or am I the only one? Would love to hear some feedback on this one, TIA


----------



## commando

As you using an amp, or the line out of the 710s to power the 595s?


----------



## TNT

No amp, just the line out. FWIW the jumpers are at their default positions.


----------



## commando

I think you'd benefit from using an amp, because then you wouldn't have to turn it up so loud. A small, cheap amp would do. The 710 shouldn't be clicking even at higher volumes though, maybe Mr Radar has some ideas on this. I never turned mine up loud, but my A900s aren't as hard to drive as your 595s so I didn't need to.


----------



## Aydn

hi ive just installed the av710 and i dont have a right channel on my PC speakers. 

 What's going on?


----------



## commando

Check it's all plugged in correctly. Then double check. Then try it with headphones.


----------



## Aydn

The plugs are in correctly. 


 I've sold all of my headphones due to self inflicted ear damage from canal-phones.

 EDIT : Actully my ears have become more sensitive now, I can't endure 80+ dB for over 10-20 seconds and this was where the fun started for me before, but I now hear more detail and have a higher frequency range then before.


----------



## Aydn

fixed, i just put the jumpers back to their orignal spots.. strange.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

for those having the "ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device." problem, the way i solved it is by simply rearranging the order in the DSP manager. When you add the resampler, move it to the top of the list and it should work (hopefully)


----------



## Mr.Radar

I've found the resampler tends to work best at the bottom of the chain.


----------



## commando

And if you get up with conflicting advice, just fiddle around with the order until it works


----------



## scottder

Just a bump and a thanks for this guide, I love my AV-710! Who says computer audio can't sound good.

 Scott


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Hi. First off, thanks Mr.Radar for the excellent guide. I'm going to be installing mine tomorrow and I just had a question about setting up the drivers. I am going to have my speakers (Logitech z680) connected via the optical connection and then my amp connected for my headphones.

 What are the best drivers settings to accomplish this? And which port would the amp connect to? Is there a guide somewhere to set up WinAmp in a similar fashion? TIA.


----------



## pulse8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chu* 
_Allright, followed this step-by-step, and have a weird problem. Any time windows plays ANY sound effect, foobar2000 cuts off. The visulatation and time bar proves that foobar is still "playing," just nothing is coming out. Any advice?_

 

I'm having this problem. Anyone else know why this happens?

 Whenever any other sound plays foobar2000 cuts out.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pulse8* 
_I'm having this problem. Anyone else know why this happens?

 Whenever any other sound plays foobar2000 cuts out._

 

Same here, I just disabled all system sounds until a better solution can be found


----------



## bundee1

Please help me.

 I started a new thread and no one replied. Im getting a new Dell to go along with my Ipod. I got el crapo generic soundcard which Im going to replace with a Chaintech AV710. I will be running Apple lossless files on Itunes. Can I get digital output from the chaintech to an outboard DAC? Do I need Foobar if Im going to use Itunes with the Chaintech? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bundee1* 
_Please help me.

 I started a new thread and no one replied. Im getting a new Dell to go along with my Ipod. I got el crapo generic soundcard which Im going to replace with a Chaintech AV710. I will be running Apple lossless files on Itunes. Can I get digital output from the chaintech to an outboard DAC? Do I need Foobar if Im going to use Itunes with the Chaintech? Any help would be appreciated._

 

The AV710 does have an optical out.
 No, you can use whatever app you like to play music.

 Hope that helps


----------



## bundee1

Will the music in Apple lossless pass through the digital output to a dac?
 Do I need to have foobar to mess around with the settings on the Chaintech?


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bundee1* 
_Will the music in Apple lossless pass through the digital output to a dac?
 Do I need to have foobar to mess around with the settings on the Chaintech?_

 

No it should be fine, just set the chaintech as your primary sound device, and go into the chaintech control panel and tell it to use the digital output.


----------



## bundee1

Thanks for the helpful answer. Soo much to buy, soo painful to spend.


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bundee1* 
_Thanks for the helpful answer. Soo much to buy, soo painful to spend._

 

wrt amps, I suggest going for the lower end of what people around here. I regrest spending so much on my amp, it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference over the cheaper one I used to have.


----------



## Jazper

a LOT of people have had crackling/popping issues with these Av-710 cards.

 One solution I found, (after playing with pci slots, latencies and such to no effect) on my Athlon 64 system is to disable power management. 

 It worked.

 Nuff said.


----------



## nox9colt45

I have got my AV-710 working at 96000hz, but i get the small breaking, cutting the sound out. I have it flashed to a prodigy 7.1 card, and according to the guide, it didnt look like most of you have that. I was wondering if this works better as origional av-710 or is the prodigy flash good? If it works better as av-710, could you point me in the right direction for a av-710 bios flash? (couldnt find one on chaintech's website) 

 Thanks


----------



## dwin902

Nice guide. On an semi-related note, should I set my output to something other than "16-bit fixed point" for my 0404 (I have 24 and 32 bit as other options)? Should I resample to 96k as you do for the AV-710? Thanks.


----------



## commando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwin902* 
_Nice guide. On an semi-related note, should I set my output to something other than "16-bit fixed point" for my 0404 (I have 24 and 32 bit as other options)? Should I resample to 96k as you do for the AV-710? Thanks._

 

The answer to most audio related questions is "try it and do what sounds best to you".


----------



## remilard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nox9colt45* 
_I have got my AV-710 working at 96000hz, but i get the small breaking, cutting the sound out. I have it flashed to a prodigy 7.1 card, and according to the guide, it didnt look like most of you have that. I was wondering if this works better as origional av-710 or is the prodigy flash good? If it works better as av-710, could you point me in the right direction for a av-710 bios flash? (couldnt find one on chaintech's website) 

 Thanks_

 

Works better for me flashed as prodigy. I just did it today. I believe Glassman has the file you need to flash back to chaintech, if that is your decision.

 You are using digital out right? Flashing to prodigy supposedly messes up the analog outs so for analog going back to chaintech would probably be best.


----------



## nox9colt45

Yes, im using digital out, and only digital out. I read all (from what i know) about doing it. I used foobar and it just cuts out randomly.

 I have also got a winamp ASIO plugin. I receive less cutting out, but still happens, which is enough to piss me off.

 I do feel prodigy flash has better sound quality, and the drivers/software his much more high tech, even though i cant use it all. Just wondering if someone has a fix for the studdering.


----------



## remilard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nox9colt45* 
_Yes, im using digital out, and only digital out. I read all (from what i know) about doing it. I used foobar and it just cuts out randomly.

 I have also got a winamp ASIO plugin. I receive less cutting out, but still happens, which is enough to piss me off.

 I do feel prodigy flash has better sound quality, and the drivers/software his much more high tech, even though i cant use it all. Just wondering if someone has a fix for the studdering._

 

are you getting this problem with kernel streaming and asio?


----------



## nox9colt45

yes, sorry. Forgot to mention kernal streaming


----------



## Guust-Fi

[size=small]NOTE: The revised edition of the original chaintech guide by Mr. Radar will be available soon...[/size]


----------



## gordon151

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jazper* 
_a LOT of people have had crackling/popping issues with these Av-710 cards._

 

Thought I'd share this with others. I've found that using the latest ASIO4ALL (v2.2) in combination with the 1.43d drivers seems to give me best sound. Before I was using the more recently available drivers off the viaarena website in conjunction with kernel streaming in Foobar. I had an issue though with there seemingly being an extremely slight underlying noise (crackling) that wasn't related to the music. I switched back to 1.43d and kernel streaming, which did help substantially but didn't completely rid it (if i concentrated REALLY hard i could still hear it), so I went even furthur and downloaded the latest ASIO4ALL and everything seems great now (using asio out instead of kernel streaming). Also it seems using ASIO4ALL I don't have to upsample the sound.


----------



## Velvet

How can I check that my AV710 runs through the Wolfson Dac and 96kHz? The audio deck shows the sample rate at 96kHz, but it's just 44kHz in Foobar. Or should it show in the bottom left the 96kHz rate? 

 Can be a dumb question, but I really don't know.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvet* 
_How can I check that my AV710 runs through the Wolfson Dac and 96kHz? The audio deck shows the sample rate at 96kHz, but it's just 44kHz in Foobar. Or should it show in the bottom left the 96kHz rate? 

 Can be a dumb question, but I really don't know._

 

The sound comes out through the rear outputs (black outlet)


----------



## Velvet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_The sound comes out through the rear outputs (black outlet)_

 

Yes, I've plugged my receiver to the "ALT out" next to the optical out. So that's it? Why does Foobar then show just 44kHz?


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvet* 
_Yes, I've plugged my receiver to the "ALT out" next to the optical out. So that's it? Why does Foobar then show just 44kHz?_

 

Have you set it up for resampling, per the instructions?


----------



## Velvet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Have you set it up for resampling, per the instructions?_

 

Yes, done every point of it. I'm using the new driver, could that be the answer?


----------



## wali

Foobar only shows the file info on the bottom, not the current sampling rate being played.

 If you tick off 24/96 from Via driver setting, you won't get any sound through the alt-out.


----------



## Velvet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wali* 
_Foobar only shows the file info on the bottom, not the current sampling rate being played.

 If you tick off 24/96 from Via driver setting, you won't get any sound through the alt-out._

 

Yes, that was I thought too. If I change back to normal 2 channel mode the music won't come through. So I get the high sample rate now? Any program, that I can check that for sure?


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvet* 
_Yes, that was I thought too. If I change back to normal 2 channel mode the music won't come through. So I get the high sample rate now? Any program, that I can check that for sure?_

 

Not really, just know when you have it set, and it's coming through the rear channels and enjoy.

 Scott


----------



## TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvet* 
_Any program, that I can check that for sure?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velvet* 
_The audio deck shows the sample rate at 96kHz_

 

You've already answered your own question .)


----------



## SummerOG

I just installed this card on my mobo, installed the driver on the disk, and restarted. Now theres no icon in the tray. Where can I open up the Audio Deck with all the controls?

 Thx!


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SummerOG* 
_I just installed this card on my mobo, installed the driver on the disk, and restarted. Now theres no icon in the tray. Where can I open up the Audio Deck with all the controls?

 Thx!_

 

Did you install this driver?


----------



## SummerOG

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Did you install this driver?_

 

Yes, that is the same driver.

 Version: 5.12.1.3610

 It says its's enabled and everything in my device manager. Any ideas? In teh controller properties under Digital Signer, it say "Not digitally signed." Maybe that means something. I have no idea, I'm a noob with this stuff so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## aglp2k

Look in the Start Menu, Programs for Audio Deck and double click on Audio Deck to launch it. It happened to me before like this. After you click the first time it will automatically load everytime after that and you will see it in the System Tray.


----------



## SummerOG

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aglp2k* 
_Look in the Start Menu, Programs for Audio Deck and double click on Audio Deck to launch it. It happened to me before like this. After you click the first time it will automatically load everytime after that and you will see it in the System Tray._

 

I have no "Audio Deck" in my Start Menu/Programs


----------



## Oink1

I know it's been said before but [size=xx-large]STICKY THIS MOFO![/size]


----------



## Sinbios

i just got this card, and i'm having some problems.

 1) i can't have sampling rates higher than 48k in 2channel mode, and going into high-res mode changes it to 96k but grays out all the other digital/sampling rate options. is my software crippled somehow? i've seen screenshots where there are two rows of buttons and i only have one? both the 1.43 and newest drivers are like this. (see attachments)

 2) i tried using kernal streaming in foobar2k, and it works, but whenever another sound is played, the music stops.

 3) i then tried ASIO, but when i'm in 96k sampling rate in the sound manager, asio4all shows the card as beyond logic. when i tuned it down to 44.1k, foobar (which is resampling to 96k), shows "unsupported sample rate". i turned the resample down to 44.1k, and now it tells me "format unsupported". 

 could anyone please give me a hand with this?


----------



## Osiris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Did you install this driver?_

 

Any reason you are recommending the 143s over the latest (442a)??

 .:Osiris:.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Osiris* 
_Any reason you are recommending the 143s over the latest (442a)??_

 

I believe there were some issues with volume control with later versions, not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## Guust-Fi

I'm just pointing out to the fact that a new Chaintech guide has been published with alot of thanks to Mr. Radar. Check it out, many questions have been answered already.
[size=large]Revised Chaintech Guide[/size]

 Also, at the moment I am running the latest version of the Envy drivers and I am having some problems with PowerDVD 6. I don't seem to get any sound during movie playback if it was preceded with a foobar session. This problem also existed (I believe with the 1.43 drivers) after waking up from standby. Without getting too much off topic... does anybody have a feeling that powerdvd 5 was better?

 Anyway, I discovered this can be solved by running "services.msc" and restarting windows audio after restarting the Envy Control Panel first. There is no direct link it in the start menu so you should look for it where you installed it.


----------



## SoundzFreak

I followed all the steps but this problem comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and there is no sound when I play DVD at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Can someone please help me?


----------



## Mr.Radar

What version of the drivers are you using?


----------



## Cyclone

I had this problem too, my temp fix was to have the Envy control panel in the task bar (the bottom right place with the clock) and that seemed to fix it. But after a while i was just tired of looking at it and decided that i couldnt tell the difference between k-stream and Direct sound v 2.0, so i just switched it.


----------



## SoundzFreak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_What version of the drivers are you using?_

 

V451a

 but the problem solved once I set back my sample rate to 48000 hz...
 if I set it too 96000 hz... the problem will comes out


----------



## gychang

followed the very helpful guide, every thing works well, except microphone does not work, (not muted in windowsxp).

 anyone know the quick solution?

 gychang


----------



## philly4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundzFreak* 
_V451a

 but the problem solved once I set back my sample rate to 48000 hz...
 if I set it too 96000 hz... the problem will comes out_

 

That's how its saposed to work. If you have hi-res mode turned on, you are forcing the card to output at 96000 Hz, and if you are using kernal streaming (i'm assuming you are) foobar is trying to force the card to output at the sample rate of the file, most likely 44100 Hz, unless you use resampling in foobar. Same thing for the DVD sound. If you want to output DD or DTS, you need to set the SPDIF out control to AC3 or AC3 and PCM.

 If you want to use foobar KS and have the chaintech output at 96000 Hz when playing a song that is 44100 Hz, then you need have foobar resample the output to 96000.


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gychang* 
_followed the very helpful guide, every thing works well, except microphone does not work, (not muted in windowsxp).

 anyone know the quick solution?

 gychang_

 

The inputs do not work in the high-rez mode. Switch back to regular 2-channel mode (or 8-channel (7.1) mode, which is suppost to enable the rear output as well) and it should work right.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_The inputs do not work in the high-rez mode. Switch back to regular 2-channel mode (or 8-channel (7.1) mode, which is suppost to enable the rear output as well) and it should work right._

 

thanks much, will try it.

 gychang


----------



## rembetis

OK, so I've achieved bitperfect with the Chaintech (following this and other guides -- thanks too all concerned for the effort) but I have a few remaining issues I'm hoping someone can shed some light on. Bountiful thanks in advance for any advice offered.

 Relevant notes: Currently using 3.10a drivers (the only ones I have found to work reliably), 2 channel setting, and ASIO4All through Winamp (plays better with my frontend). I also have both the toslink and analog jacks connected because my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR635) requires an analog feed to get output in Zone II. (Perhaps the Chaintech wants one or the other??)

 1. I can play DTS tracks from my hard drive but playing a DTS CD through my DVD-R (Plextor 708A) breaks ASIO4All and all I get is noise. Is this common? Any way to overcome?
 2. Numerous other things break ASIO as well, like certain kinds of screensavers (Marine Aquarium) and running DVD Shrink simulteneously. Any way to overcome?
 3. ASIO4All behaves extremely erratically. Enabling the Chaintech gives me a green light if I have done the Digital Output PCM > 44.1Hz > Autoselect trick, but upon re-opening the ASIO control panel later I almost always get "Beyond Logic" or "Unavailable". Despite these warnings, I still get bitperfect MOST of the time. Some have said reverting to an older (1.8) version of ASIO4All will get rid of the erratic behavior. Likely to help?
 4. Lastly, I have a basic question. Has anyone confirmed that the Chaintech (when "bitperfect") passes 24bit/48hz over toslink? My receiver only displays the Hz info, not the bitrate, and I want to be sure I'm getting everything out of my 24bit material.

 Thanks...


----------



## gychang

thanks for all the guides and Mr. Radar.

 I got mine working and indeed it is well worth the effort, listening to a saxophone on my R ear, and cool drums on my L ear....

 gychang


----------



## andrew3199

Thank you MR Radar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just a quick question, if using K streaming in Foobar, there is no need to use "ASIO4ALL"? am I correct in thinking that Foobar 2000 and K streaming provide true 24 bit data to the Chaintech's Wolfsen dac if your guide is followed.


----------



## sgrossklass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrew3199* 
_Just a quick question, if using K streaming in Foobar, there is no need to use "ASIO4ALL"?_

 

Correct. ASIO4All is an ASIO to kernel streaming wrapper thus you wouldn't gain any quality that way (it's just better for apps without (usable) KS support).


----------



## philodox

Hey guys,

 I setup my Foobar as per the instructions in this thread and when I try to play a CD that I ripped in .WAV just a moment ago in EAC I get the following error:

 INFO (CORE) : opening file for playback :
 INFO (CORE) : location: "file://E:\New Rips\bobby mcferrin - 2002 - beyond words\bobby mcferrin - beyond words - 01 - invocation.wav" (0)
 ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device.


----------



## jerb

fixed.


----------



## philodox

Hmmm... after reinstalling the Envy drivers and rebooting everything seems to work. Weird.


----------



## Gluegun

Will the line-out of the AV-710 properly drive supposedly easy to drive headphones like the Sennheiser HD201?


----------



## Tachikoma

No, I don't think it can. It couldn't properly drive my HP-895 which is rated at 32ohms.


----------



## kurt_fire

Is the guide on page 1 for setting up a 2.1 PC speaker sound sytem? Or is it for a 5.1 PC sound system?

 Also, where exactly should I plug in my PC speakers, and headphones jack(when I'm wearing them) into on AV-710?


----------



## Mr.Radar

It's for a 2(.1) speaker setup. You plug the speakers into the jack next to the square black connector (the optical digital output). If you want to run 5.1 then you can't use the "high sample rate mode," just select 5.1 as the speaker type and ignore the rest of the guide (making sure to plug the speaker's audio connectors into the appropriate jacks on the back of the soundcard, as indicated on the back of the soundcard's box). If you're using the high sample rate mode and you want to use your headphone they also plug into the black jack next to the square connector. The output on that jack isn't very high so there's a good chance that your headphones won't be able to be properly driven directly from it and a headphone amplifier (such as a CMOY or PIMETA to give some examples) is highly reccomended if you're using that configuration. The front left-right connector you shouldn't have power issues, but it's quality is worse than the other configuration.


----------



## kurt_fire

Thanks for the answers Radar. What are the best drivers currently out for this card? I'm about to install the card and am wondering what drivers to install. I have 1.43, but just found 4.51c available for download at download.com (link --> http://www.download.com/VIA-Envy24-F...-10433969.html) And then there are tons inbetween. Which is best?

 I plan on getting a CMOY for my MS-1 in the near future. I'm just curious, would a CMOY improve the sound from my 2.1 PC speakers??

 And what's better, ASIO or KERNEL STREAMING? Don't they pretty much do the same thing? Which one is less of resource hog? Which produces better sound?

 LOL, I keep thinking of things to ask. What jumper setting should I use?

 And, what is Q sound? Should I enable or disable this?


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kurt_fire* 
_Thanks for the answers Radar. What are the best drivers currently out for this card? I'm about to install the card and am wondering what drivers to install. I have 1.43, but just found 4.51c available for download at download.com (link --> http://www.download.com/VIA-Envy24-...4-10433969.html) And then there are tons inbetween. Which is best?_

 

The guide is pretty outdated as it is now. I'd reccomend using the latest drivers unless you have problems with them (then try older versions). 

  Quote:


 I plan on getting a CMOY for my MS-1 in the near future. I'm just curious, would a CMOY improve the sound from my 2.1 PC speakers?? 
 

Probably not. The only way you could use a CMOY with 2.1 PC speakers is as a preamp and unless your speakers have a very poor quality volume control (or you bypass their built-in volume control) then I don't see any reason why it would improve the sound.

  Quote:


 And what's better, ASIO or KERNEL STREAMING? Don't they pretty much do the same thing? Which one is less of resource hog? Which produces better sound? 
 

Kernel Streaming is less of a resource hog. Both create the same sound quality (though like anything in this hobby, there are people who say that one sounds better than the other). Also, ASIO isn't supported naitively by the Chaintech's drivers (at least the last time I looked) so this should be a no-brainer: use Kernel Streaming (if possible).

  Quote:


 LOL, I keep thinking of things to ask. What jumper setting should I use? 
 

I'm not quite sure by what you mean here.

  Quote:


 And, what is Q sound? Should I enable or disable this? 
 

Q-Sound is a sound "enhancer" and 3d sound simlator. It can be interesting when used with movies and games, though for music listening I'd reccomend leaving it off.


----------



## kurt_fire

Doesn't the sound card have little pin like things called jumpers that you can move around to adjust stuff?

 Also, should I disable onboard sound in my BIOS settings?


----------



## kurt_fire

Should I disable the onboard audio in my BIOS settings? Or leave it on?


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kurt_fire* 
_Doesn't the sound card have little pin like things called jumpers that you can move around to adjust stuff?_

 

I remember something about that (from an earlier thread on the AV-710, possibly the review in the Full Featured reviews sub-forum) but I don't remember the specifics.


 Should I disable the onboard audio in my BIOS settings? Or leave it on?[/QUOTE]
 It usually doesn't matter whether you leave it on or turn it off. I'd just leave it on unless you're having driver conflicts.


----------



## kurt_fire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.Radar* 
_It's for a 2(.1) speaker setup. You plug the speakers into the jack next to the square black connector (the optical digital output). If you want to run 5.1 then you can't use the "high sample rate mode," just select 5.1 as the speaker type and ignore the rest of the guide (making sure to plug the speaker's audio connectors into the appropriate jacks on the back of the soundcard, as indicated on the back of the soundcard's box). If you're using the high sample rate mode and you want to use your headphone they also plug into the black jack next to the square connector. The output on that jack isn't very high so there's a good chance that your headphones won't be able to be properly driven directly from it and a headphone amplifier (such as a CMOY or PIMETA to give some examples) is highly reccomended if you're using that configuration. The front left-right connector you shouldn't have power issues, but it's quality is worse than the other configuration._

 

I'm trying to install the 4.51c drivers now and it's saying that it's going to change my internet options. What does that mean?

 edit: I just went ahead with it and realised I hit the setup.ins file instead of setup.exe file. I clicked "OK" when it said it would change my internet settings. I haven't noticed any changes in my internet. Anybody know what it did?


----------



## peacetilence

Quick question, I just purchased one of these to go along with a Panasonic xr55 and a pair of axiom m3ti speakers (the onboard sound on this motherboard, EVGA SLI, is fairly poor and doesn't even have optical out.) So I will be using the optical out on the chaintech to the receiver + 2 speakers. 

 The question; why is it that you need to disable the high sample rate mode if you're only using digital out? 

 Also how is this thing for gaming? I know it won't have EAX etc but does it cut into the cpu process more than my current onboard sound? I think it's a realtek codec. It's an NF4 mb without soundstorm. The CPU is an A64 @ 2640mhz


----------



## sgreene2010

Ok, I've scoured this thread. Once again, thank you Mr. Radar for everything. I will be using the av710 for the digital(optical) out, and with concerns to the foobar setup, what is better: 

 Kernal streaming- 2 chan - 24 padded to 32 - SSRC resampling to 96k 
 Or
 Waveout - 2 chan- 24 bit padded to 32 - no software resampling

 And I cannot use Hi Sample Rate with optical out, correct?

 Thanks for everything guys, especially to Mr. Radar for writing this terrific guide!

 S


----------



## peacetilence

Hi sample rate with digital out works for me, my receiver even says it detects PCM 96 over optical with it selected. Why is it that I shouldn't have this enabled ? Could someone please explain?

 Edit: I think I may have discovered the reason, all though audio plays back over optical in 2 channel hi sample rate mode my receiver is unable to automatically switch to DTS, Dolby Digital etc. Nice guide but it would be beneficial to include this information I also wanted to ask if there is any loss of sound quality using one mode over the other? My receiver is able to decode 96/kbs 24 bit but I'm unsure whether or not the sound quality is better or worse one way or the other.


----------



## hitrack

Just purchased a AV-710 with a ASUS A8V deluxe, and for the life of me I can't get the 5.1 to work through the optical. Just stays stuck in 2 channel PCM. Not even 2.1

 Using a JVC home receiver. Downloaded the latest VIA drivers, disabled the onboard audio, left the jumpers on the 710 a default settings. I can click on the rear and center speakers in the software just no sound comes out.

 Very disappointing because I can't hear any bass through my sub and my AC3 encoded movie files don't have any sound.

 Anyone have any ideas at all. This av 710 was bought at a hole-in-the-wall computer shop so I can't return it for a refund, so it seems like I just wasted $30 because my ASUS board comes with an optical out which caused me the exact same problem, so I wasted $30 to fix nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I should add I fiddled with the settings in the sound card software a hundred times now.


----------



## Veniogenesis

Editted. Argh, my audio equipment knowledge is horrible.


----------



## ferraro

SPDIF volume and wave are set EXTREMELY loud by default, at least in the v473b drivers. I think I might have permanently damaged my headphones a little (and possibly hurt my hearing) trying out the output before messing with the volume controls. Just thought this was important enough to point out.


----------



## Phazorx

Hello...
 I seem to be having abit of an isuse here, have A710 hooked up to logitech Z580 5.1 set via optical. Overall i'm happy with sound quality when it works... but i have few isuees... would really appreciate any input on these ones:

 1. I use fb2k for audio playback, tried variety of settings but in most cases after a while (couple of hours at least) sounds starts to bork... it comes clearly distorted and there is some heavy clipping going on. I never got kernel streaming to work with optical spdif so i use DS2.0, data formats i tried are: 16, 24, 24 padded to 32 and 32 bits. no dithering no gain. in DSP i have crossfader, channel mixer and volume control. i have tried using it with no dsps - not much change. Same problem affects most games as well now - after a while sounds gets distorted and problem can be fixed by restart of affected application.

 2. I like idea of controlling pseudo upmixing of 2 challels ls to 5.1 with channel mixer... but i'm not sure how to get it working properly, so foobar actually feeds 6 independent channels and they get delivered to speakers as DD/AC3. Currently it has no effect whatsoever, on reciever i see only 2 channels and only way to get more than 2 speakers working - use of DPL.

 3. Very strange but if i run tests in audo deck - i get only stereo output, left and right channles are working - rest is silent desipte what i see in VU meters. On the other hand 5.1 AC3 tests in media player classic with default AC3 engine or AC3Filter work great.

 4. AC3Filter or any other means of doing direct App-to-SPDIF sound output is extremely loud (like +12dB), and no volume controls i have access to affect that any. Audio deck, builtin windows, application itself or AC3Filter fail to change anything about sound level. Another strange thing about ac3 filter than i can only select either 16bit pcm or float pcm, 24 and 32 are not available as options.

 drivers are v4.73b (Envy24HF.sys - 5.12.1.3647)
 fb2k - v0.8.3
 AC3Filter - v0.73b
 Windows - XPSP2
 DirectX - v9.0c


----------



## JiggaD369

sorry for this type of noob question but what are the benefits of doing 96k over 48k or 44.1k?


----------



## Wipeout

I'm having a very similar problem with the AV-710. I cannot get it to make the receiver see 5.1. I got bit-perfect output working, and even my 5.1 DTS-encoded WAV files are playing back in 2ch on my receiver (a Denon AVR-1082). Bummer, I need to get this working and I'm normally very good with this kind of stuff.

 Some weird things I've noticed:
 Kernel Streaming is picky and won't work at all if AC3 SPDIF output is enabled in the VIA drivers. I'm assuming because AC3 needs 48kHz.

 I have some 5.1 OGG files and foobar reports them as 6 channel audio files, but only the front two channels come out as raw PCM from the SPDIF output. This is no matter if the VIA control panel is set on 2ch or 5.1ch.

 In the "speaker test" panel in the VIA control panel, only the front left and front right make sound.

 It's like their optical is only tied to the front two channels. I don't know in-depth how optical works, but I do know that I know a lot of people running 5.1 through optical to their receiver.

 Someone help!


----------



## sgrossklass

You can only run stereo PCM OR an undecoded AC3/DTS stream over S/PDIF. Thus you have to setup both the playback application and the soundcard driver to allow AC3/DTS passthrough.


----------



## cheezx

I just reinstalled Windows and now I'm using v0.9 of foobar. I'm wondering if any of you guys have tried it. I configured to be like the one in the guide as much as possible (some of the preferences have changed) and when I'm playing something on it and something else makes a sound (some website, or the clicking sound when you link on a link/folder) the music stops. If I fast forward or press stop/play, it'll play again. Anyone have that issue?


----------



## Xakepa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheezx* 
_I just reinstalled Windows and now I'm using v0.9 of foobar. I'm wondering if any of you guys have tried it. I configured to be like the one in the guide as much as possible (some of the preferences have changed) and when I'm playing something on it and something else makes a sound (some website, or the clicking sound when you link on a link/folder) the music stops. If I fast forward or press stop/play, it'll play again. Anyone have that issue?_

 

Yes, that's normal if you're using Kernel Streaming, and I know no way around that ...one can try to tottaly disable all windows sounds.


----------



## raddo

Hello the owners of Chaintec AV 710,
 I have been through this discussion, but still can't not work out how to set up my optical output so I can get my DENON 1906 receiveing DOLBY Digital 5.1. Could anyone of you who actually managed to get optical output working, email me or explain what exactly i need to do so 5.1 output works.

 Kind regards

 Raddo


----------



## Necroist

How do I know if FB2K is upsampling to 96khz.

 I've set up everything as instructed, and when i rightclick a song that's playing, it puts : 

  Code:


```
[left] ---------- 10688076 samples @ 44100Hz File size: 6 561 792 bytes[/left]
```


----------



## Necroist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necroist* 
_How do I know if FB2K is upsampling to 96khz.

 I've set up everything as instructed, and when i rightclick a song that's playing, it puts : 

  Code:



		Code:
	

[left] ---------- 10688076 samples @ 44100Hz File size: 6 561 792 bytes[/left]


_

 

Also, when I switch back to Waveout, 24bits in fb2k and removed the resampler, when some windows sound play, whatever music I'm listening to, goes into slow mo until I restart fb2k.

 Please advice.


----------



## takt

Is there going to be a new guide for foobar 0.9x? Or an update of any sort?


----------



## happykev

Hey all-

 I am trying to hook up PC speakers and my Sony 6.1 receiver to the Chaintech AV-710 card. I can get sound to my PC speakers by using Hi-Sample mode and connecting the speakers to the Back Surround output of the card. I can't seem to get sound to my 6.1 receiver unless I connect the stereo plug from the Back Surround output.

 Any idea how I can listen to my PC music through both PC speakers and through an output to my 6.1 Receiver? I have tried all settings to no avail.

 Thanks!

 Kevin


----------



## thomasshi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *happykev* 
_Hey all-

 I am trying to hook up PC speakers and my Sony 6.1 receiver to the Chaintech AV-710 card. I can get sound to my PC speakers by using Hi-Sample mode and connecting the speakers to the Back Surround output of the card. I can't seem to get sound to my 6.1 receiver unless I connect the stereo plug from the Back Surround output.

 Any idea how I can listen to my PC music through both PC speakers and through an output to my 6.1 Receiver? I have tried all settings to no avail.

 Thanks!

 Kevin_

 


 The simpliest way to coonect a receiver is using an optical cable.


----------



## happykev

unfortunately, my PC is 40 feet away from my 6.1 receiver so optical isn't an option.

 I've just been switching the rear out between my PC speakers and my receiver.
 I was hoping to connect them both at the same time.

 Thx-

 kevin


----------



## mojo

I've been having problems with my AV-710 and WinAMP.

 When I start playback the first time, I get no sound when using High Sample Rate mode and either ASIO or kernel streaming. If I fiddle around with the options for a while, I eventually starts to work. I can't reproduce what I do to make it work though - generally messing around with modes and sample rates seems to eventually do it.

 ASIO is set to resample to 96KHz. My guess is that it's an issue with the data types being uses. AIUI, the AV-710 ASIO using ASIO4ALL needs 24 bit data. However, there is no option to select this in the ASIO plugin for WinAMP. I have tried setting the MP3 decoder to use 24 bit (and 32 bit), but to no avail.

 Anyone got any ideas? It's driving me nuts because it seems to work okay for everyone else...


----------



## kazaam

So, I just realized that I should've been using the alt-out instead of the line-out on this card after having it for two months. I got kernel streaming working on Foobar, but it (or more specifically, upsampling to 96kHz) slows my computer down to a crawl. Is there a huge difference between DirectSound and kernel streaming? I'm using HD-595s hooked up to a Melos SHA-1.

 EDIT: Just *having* the Audio Deck drivers at 96 kHz seems to slow my computer to a crawl about 1/3rd into the song. However, when I use Winamp, things work perfectly fine -- anybody know why? I've tinkered with Foobar settings and can't seem to get it to work without my CPU usage bumping up to 99%.


----------



## vapman

I'm using DirectSound right now. Sounds fine to me (but i'm using some cheap headphones so take it with a grain of salt)


----------



## kazaam

On third thought (if you include my edit), I think it's the preset custom UI that was causing the slowdown...which is weird, because it wasn't doing so earlier.


----------



## Puddintane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The rear channels (the one next to the digital output) and remember to enable "Hi-rez" mode in the drivers._

 

Can someone please explain exactly where and how this "Hi-rez" mode is set? I can't seem to find that option anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Puddintane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Puddintane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone please explain exactly where and how this "Hi-rez" mode is set? I can't seem to find that option anywhere. Thanks._

 

Duh............... Never mind. "Hi Sample Rate." I get it.


----------



## ted_b

I've been toying with going a different route with my PC sound, but I keep going back to the fact that foobar w/ SSRC 24/96 into my AV-701 (Kernel Streaming) sounds better than it should out of my stupid Altec-Lansing speakers. I am thinking of demoing the AudioEngine 5 speakers soon.

 Anyway........I was putzing around the other day and noticed something strange. Supposedly Kernel Streaming bypasses KMixer on my Windows XP pc, but yet when I go to the Kmixer (Windows own advanced volume screen showing five-six sliders, labeled master, SW synth, PC, etc) and move the master slider from it's max position, it affects balance, not volume per se; i.e at the lowest (down) position the sound continues to eminate from my left speaker. Only when the master slider is maxed out does the sound return to center-balanced. ?? Weird, or wrong setup (I've been running this way for a couple years; speakers are connected to rear surround outputs for proper Hi-Sample 2496 stereo sound, etc.). Please advise...I'll leave well enough alone but this could be a symptom of something amiss?

 Also, if by now everyone has come to the conclusion that Asio (never could get it to work, but it's been 2 yrs) or standard Direct Sound is IDENTICAL to KS, then I'll cut my losses and change the output for Foobar. Otherwise I'll live with this weird quirk; weird in two ways, why does it affect balance, and why is KMIXER active at all?
 Thx
 Ted

 EDIT: Nevermind on the balance thing; guess the new driver I installed yesterday (another version of 5.12 even though it was called 5.2) "fixed" it.


----------



## Caution

Ok guys I've got a minor problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I'm playing music through Foobar with KS and 4.73b drivers, and get a sound through windows such as an alert message from msn, or any other windows associated sounds my music mutes, but is still playing in foobar. And when I fast forward the song a bit, the sound comes back on. 

 Any one else get this or have a solution?


----------



## cheezx

refer to my post #183 on this thread =)


----------



## ted_b

It's not a bug, it's a function of KS and how it takes over. It's well documented over at HydrogenAudio forum, and it comes with the territory. I live with it too, and have reduced my Windows sounds to only the necessary ones (I used to have "mail sir", etc. when mail arrives) so I get few if any interruptions.


----------



## Seaside

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok guys I've got a minor problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I'm playing music through Foobar with KS and 4.73b drivers, and get a sound through windows such as an alert message from msn, or any other windows associated sounds my music mutes, but is still playing in foobar. And when I fast forward the song a bit, the sound comes back on. 

 Any one else get this or have a solution?_

 

That is not a bug, just the way KS is working. The same with ASIO too. 
 It does not allow multi streaming when you use KS or ASIO.

 I muted all windows sounds so that no sound in window itself can interupt my music listening. I don't need that "ding" sound windows makes. 

 Uhhh.... that's what i did when I had that card.
 Damn... this thread makes me want that card again.


----------



## Caution

yea ok, I disabled windows sounds (I never liked windows sounds anyway ) everything is working well now ty!


----------



## ehlarson

I found this little recipe on getting stereo out of the Wolfson DAC on ALSA 1.0.12 running on Linux Centos 5 in the ALSA-USER mailing list. Save it in .alsasoundrc in your home directory.

 I find that the line outs on this card drive my Beyerdynaminc 770 Pro / 80 phones very nicely. What a gem this card is for the price.

 The message is at http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-use.../msg19554.html

 # This puts sound to the wolfson dac (last receptacle before spdif) on the chaintech av710
 pcm.ice1724 {
 type hw
 card 0
 }

 ctl.ice1724 {
 type hw
 card 0
 }

 pcm.!default {
 type plug
 slave.pcm "spdif"
 }


----------



## brodiepearce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ehlarson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found this little recipe on getting stereo out of the Wolfson DAC on ALSA 1.0.12 running on Linux Centos 5 in the ALSA-USER mailing list. Save it in .alsasoundrc in your home directory.

 I find that the line outs on this card drive my Beyerdynaminc 770 Pro / 80 phones very nicely. What a gem this card is for the price.

 The message is at http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-use.../msg19554.html

 # This puts sound to the wolfson dac (last receptacle before spdif) on the chaintech av710
 pcm.ice1724 {
 type hw
 card 0
 }

 ctl.ice1724 {
 type hw
 card 0
 }

 pcm.!default {
 type plug
 slave.pcm "spdif"
 }_

 

I tried this method succesfully in Ubuntu 7.04 with ALSA 1.0.14rc3, however, it only allows one program to use the sound at a time, so if I pause a song that's playing in Rhythmbox etc., I can't get sound from anything else until I restart Rhythmbox if you understand what I mean. 

 Likewise, I can't play music if I have a paused session of VLC etc. open. (This is just an example, it happens with all my software not just Rhythmbox and VLC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Anyone else tried this method? So far none of the asound.state files have worked for me but this did.


----------

